# New UKC Champion!



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

After a long show weekend, we're bringing home our sweet baby girl from Howard and Beth as a new UKC Champion. Here's her official 'win' photo. We didn't have the heart to ask her to stack one more time. Poor girl was POOPED after a looonnnnng weekend.

Thank you, so much Howard and Beth for such a wonderful, charming, drivey little pain in the butt. Long live bat dog!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS! CUTE shot!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats I Love the photo.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats on ur win she looks great


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Shadowwolf on the big accomplishment. I am loving those ears!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats to all of you ! That is awesome, Lol @ Bat girl that is to cute



Wow today is full of great news for the dogs & members of the board...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Way to go! Congrats!!! nows the hard part you done raised the bar for yourself LOL titles start the fever if ya didn't have it already  .. Keep up the great work!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Way to go! Congrats!!! nows the hard part you done raised the bar for yourself LOL titles start the fever if ya didn't have it already  .. Keep up the great work!


Haha. Already a title whore here.  She's just the fiance's addiction into the world of dogs. :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats !!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats guys that's great. I love the pic too she's adorable


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

congrats!! She looks great! I <3 them ears!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats guys! It was nice seeing you again . You guys crack me up and Brock loves you both .


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

motocross308 said:


> Congrats guys! It was nice seeing you again . You guys crack me up and Brock loves you both .


I think Brock loves Bruce more. LOL. It was good seeing you guys and the big lug again too!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

shadowwolf said:


> I think Brock loves Bruce more. LOL. It was good seeing you guys and the big lug again too!


Big lug is the only thing you can use to describe Brock( hes 8.5 months old and 65 lbs). Im not sure if it was that he loved bruce or was being very sneaky with the pizza


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOO HOO!!! Congrats :clap: :clap:!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Fabulous job you guys!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

And weren't you just telling me on Friday that it's hard to get a CH. on a red nose 

Congrats again


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute! Love the ears! Congratulations!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats! Nice to see a dog with natural ears like that get a UKC CH. So many I see are cropped. Love her ears!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Congrats! Nice to see a dog with natural ears like that get a UKC CH. So many I see are cropped. Love her ears!


The pics dont do her justice .. she is super cute!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!:clap: Job well done!


----------

